# can 1987 280zx turbo motor fit in 1978 datsun 280z?



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi i have a 1978 Datsun 280z and like to the 1987 280zx motor swap. Can someone tell me would it fit because i know the 1983 will fit in perfect with the motor mount and everything so i want to make sure. so please let me know.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> Hi i have a 1978 Datsun 280z and like to the 1987 280zx motor swap. Can someone tell me would it fit because i know the 1983 will fit in perfect with the motor mount and everything so i want to make sure. so please let me know.


In 1987 it was a 300ZX not a 280ZX. It is possible to swap the VG30ET in a 280Z and it has been done but it can cost a bit of money.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

If you meant 83 ZX motor it's a straight swap.


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

240ZT said:


> If you meant 83 ZX motor it's a straight swap.


Yeah it the 83 my mistake i ask the zcarparts people they told me it will fit 81-83 but the tranny mount need to be customize. Do you know where i can get that.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> Yeah it the 83 my mistake i ask the zcarparts people they told me it will fit 81-83 but the tranny mount need to be customize. Do you know where i can get that.


The 83zx turbo motor, or na motor will bolt right on to you transmission. Umm, if you have a manual I would keep it, unless you plan to drag.


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

Minagera said:


> The 83zx turbo motor, or na motor will bolt right on to you transmission. Umm, if you have a manual I would keep it, unless you plan to drag.


Yeah mine is mamual but four speeds. I'm thinking getting 78z 5 speed but im not sure


----------

